# Biography of the composer Dušan Vrchoslav



## martinemussies

Hai everybody !! 

For my dissertation in musicology, I write about composers of educatorial material for violin and 'cello. Last Sunday, I came across a "Duo Facile" (easy duet) for 2 celli, by the Czech composer Dušan Vrchoslav. 

The sheetmusic contains a little biography of this man, but it's in Czech, so I can only understand half of it. Would you please help me translate this? That would be wonderful! Let's start with the first alinea:

_Se narodel v Novém Meste nad Váhom, svá školní léta v Rumburku až do roku 1938, kdy bula jeho rodina nucena odejít z pohraniči do Náchoda, kde dokončil gymnázium. Studium houslí v Praze u profesora B. Voldand přerušila válka, dokončil je, spolu se studiem sbrorového zprěvu a dirigování, až po válce._

I guess it means something like: he was born in Nove Meste (slovak?) close to Vahorn and attented school in Rumburg 'till '38 [.....no idea....] he got his gymnasium-diplom. He went to study in Prague with professor B. Voldand, where he was teached .... and direction.  

All additions and corrections are more than welcome! I'd love to add Vrchoslav to my dissertation! 

Best wishes, Martine. xx


----------



## Whodunit

martinemussies said:
			
		

> _Se narodel v Novém Meste nad Váhom, svá školní léta v Rumburku až do roku 1938, kdy bula jeho rodina nucena odejít z pohraniči do Náchoda, kde dokončil gymnázium. Studium houslí v Praze u profesora B. Voldand přerušila válka, dokončil je, spolu se studiem sbrorového zprěvu a dirigování, až po válce._


 
This is my attempt, but Jana will do it better:

He was born in Nové Město on the Váh, spent his school years in Rumburk until 1938, where he finished high school. He abandoned the violin lessons in Prague with professor B. Voldand. He worked at directing up to the war.


----------



## Jana337

martinemussies said:
			
		

> _Se narod*i*l v Novém Meste nad Váhom, svá školní léta strávil v Rumburku až do roku 1938, kdy bula jeho rodina nucena odejít z pohraniči do Náchoda, kde dokončil gymnázium. Studium houslí v Praze u profesora B. Voldanda přerušila válka, dokončil je, spolu se studiem sbrorového zprěvu a dirigování, až po válce._
> 
> Best wishes, Martine. xx



Hi Martine.

(...) was born in Nové Mesto nad Váhom (_New Town upon Váh, in Slovakia_), spent his school years in Rumburk until 1938 when his family was forced to leave the border area (_occupied by Germany_). They settled in Náchod where he attended a high school. Afterwards he went to Praha to study violin under professor Voldand.  His studies were interrupted by the war. After the war, he graduated in violin performance, choral recitation and conducting techniques.

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## Jana337

This could be useful as well. 

Jana


----------



## martinemussies

Dear Jana & Whodunit,
Thank you sooooo much for your help! There are a few things in my text that
are not in the English text Jana suggested. I'll try to figure those out myself, but
when that's too difficult (again), I hope you guys will help me a 2nd time. Thanks
a lot, you're wonderful! x Martine.


----------

